# BMC Breeders



## Louis843 (Feb 25, 2016)

Anyone know of any Black Mouth Cur breeders in SC or Northern Geoigia?  Working parents, no pup mills. Thanks


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 25, 2016)

Finding one that's not a puppy mill is gonna be hard to find.


----------



## Coon Dog (Feb 25, 2016)

I got some friends here in north ga . That have pups from time to time out of working parents one buddy got a CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored fixing to have some pups now don't no if they all spoken for buddy I hunt with has 4 pups 4 weeks old now but they all spoken for


----------



## Louis843 (Feb 25, 2016)

Anyone heard of Givens BMC in Monroe GA?


----------



## riverbank (Feb 25, 2016)

I know Shannon pretty well. She doesn't really "Hunt" her dog's but is pretty strict with her breeding and has a good line going if you like that style of dog.  If you like a  big rough dog I wouldn't be surprised if you were super happy with a dog from her. She has the carnathan line of dogs for the most part. She's real easy to talk to if you decide to give her a call. I sent you a message.


----------



## Pappy62 (Feb 26, 2016)

Double W curs in Midville, Ga has some Weatherford Ben bred dogs. They have pups from time to time. Adam Williamson and Jay Webb are long time hog hunters and their dogs are all hunting stock. The thing on their dogs are, they ain't cheap....


----------



## msbowhnter (Feb 26, 2016)

southern destiny kennels, has BMC. He hunts his dogs. Look them up on the web or face book. You will be happy go give David a call.


----------



## NorthGeorgiaHunter (May 1, 2016)

I know I'm replying late, but I second Given's BMC.  We have two that are not used for hunting, but as pets and home protection dogs.  They are fantastic dogs.  Very trainable, bond easily (if you take the time), and fiercely protective.  I've gotten to know Ms. Givens and she has an excellent operation.  She is very passionate about BMCs.


----------

